# PC zusammengebaut, startet aber kein Bild



## Psychoschaf (21. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Problem steht ja schon im Titel. Ich hab mir vor über einem Monat gedacht ich bau mir doch endlich mal meinen eigenen PC zusammen. Ich bin jedoch unerfahren auch was die Zusammenstellung der Teile betrifft so hab ich mich an den Gamestarguide gehalten und die jeweiligen Teile gekauft die sie empfehlen. Hab mir dann Videos auf YT angeschaut um den PC zusammen zu bauen. Nun nachdem ersten Zusammenbau des PC war das selbe Probleme wie jetzt, ich dachte das die CPU kaputt ist da ich im Internet nach möglichen Fehlern gesucht habe und keine gefunden habe die auch mein Problem zutraffen, habe ich die CPU umtauschen lassen und die neue auf dem alten Mainboard wieder getestet. Immer noch keine Reaktion des Bildschirms , dann hab ich das Mainboard umtauschen lassen und bin nun am heutigen Punkt. PC Lüfter laufen, CPUlüfter läuft auch PowerLED leuchtet, HDD LED blinkt kurz nach start. Graka hab ich ausgebaut. Anschlüsse sollten auch alles richtig siten. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter deshalb such ich hier nach möglicher Hilfe.

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus!

Spec:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (hab ich zum testen gekauft gehabt da der Alpenföhn so schlecht drauf geht)
MB: ASRock  AB350  Pro 4 
Ram: Patriot Viper 4 Series / 16Gbyte kit
Graka: Geforce GTX 1060 Windforce OC 6GB
SSD / HDD: SanDisk Plus 240 gb / Western Digital Blue 1 TB
Gehäuse: Fracatal Core Design
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 / 500 Watt


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. Oktober 2017)

Willkommen

Am besten mal ein Bild vom PC inneren hier hochladen. Gut Beleuchtet und mit ausreichend Schärfe  , vielleicht hast du ja doch einen Stecker vergessen.

Dran sein sollten CPU Stromversorgung 8Pin, Board 24Pin und entsprechend die Grafikkarte, wenn ich richtig sehe 6Pin. Auch Start-Schalter am Panel bitte noch einmal prüfen.

Grafikkarte muss drin sein, da deine CPU über keine eigenständige Grafikeinheit verfügt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2017)

Wieso hast du die Grafikkarte ausgebaut?


----------



## Psychoschaf (21. Oktober 2017)

Bild lad ich gleich hoch bin noch beschäftigt. Graka hab ich ausgebaut weil ich gelesen habe das die Onboard graka generell an ist deshalb hab ich den bildschirm ans MB angeschlossen


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. Oktober 2017)

Abstandshalter im Gehäuse verbaut?Sind Messingstifte die den Kontakt vom Board zum Gehäuse verhindern sollen wegen Kurzschlussgefahr.
Monitor war aber an der Graka angeschlossen und nicht fälschlicherweise am Mainboard?
Versuche es mal auch mit nur einem Ram Riegel .

Edit: Die aktuellen Ryzen Cpu`s haben aber keine interne Grafikeinheit wie die Intel Cpu`s


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2017)

Psychoschaf schrieb:


> Bild lad ich gleich hoch bin noch beschäftigt. Graka hab ich ausgebaut weil ich gelesen habe das die Onboard graka generell an ist deshalb hab ich den bildschirm ans MB angeschlossen



Dein Ryzen hat keine IGP. Da kann niemals ein Bild kommen, wenn du die Mainboard Anschlüsse nutzt.


----------



## Psychoschaf (21. Oktober 2017)

Oh dann versuch ich mal die Graka einzubauen und dann richtig anzuschließen.


----------



## Psychoschaf (21. Oktober 2017)

Abstandhalter hab ich eingebaut und auch nur die die ich brauche und doch ich hab den Monitor am MB angeschlossen gehabt ich wechsel nun. Ich teste auch gleich mit nur einem Ram Riegel


----------



## Psychoschaf (21. Oktober 2017)

Ok ich danke euch ich hab jetzt endlich ein Bild ^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. Oktober 2017)

LOL Ok kann passieren.
Wenn eine externe Graka verbaut ist muss der Monitor natürlich immer daran angeschlossen werden eigl. logisch oder?
Naja hauptsache läuft jetzt


----------



## Psychoschaf (21. Oktober 2017)

Hatte ich vorher schon mal getestet, nun aber mit HDMI ich denke das der VGA-Stecker kaputt ist aber egal


----------



## Körschgen (21. Oktober 2017)

Vga an einer modernen GPU?

Das wirst du wohl kaum finden...


----------



## Psychoschaf (21. Oktober 2017)

ne war per adapter ^^


----------



## Psychoschaf (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich sitz aber mittlerweile vor dem nächsten Problem. "Ein erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt " wenn ich Win 7 installieren will :s


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. Oktober 2017)

Sowas macht man heutzutage nur noch per USB Stick und Iso Datei aus dem Netz.
ASRock---Installing Windows 7 on Intel 100 / 200 / SoC and AMD AM4 series Platforms


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2017)

Psychoschaf schrieb:


> Ich sitz aber mittlerweile vor dem nächsten Problem. "Ein erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt " wenn ich Win 7 installieren will :s



Windows hat den passenden Treiber dabei. 
Es gibt auch keine extra Laufwerkstreiber mehr. Das System hat sich ja seit 20 Jahren nicht geändert.
Das Problem muss woanders liegen.
Versuchst du Secure Bios zu aktivieren oder so?


----------



## Psychoschaf (22. Oktober 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Sowas macht man heutzutage nur noch per USB Stick und Iso Datei aus dem Netz.
> ASRock---Installing Windows 7 on Intel 100 / 200 / SoC and AMD AM4 series Platforms



Naja ist eine Windows 7 CD nicht original sondern gebrannt und ich hab ein externes Laufwerk per USB angeschlossen


----------



## Psychoschaf (22. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Windows hat den passenden Treiber dabei.
> Es gibt auch keine extra Laufwerkstreiber mehr. Das System hat sich ja seit 20 Jahren nicht geändert.
> Das Problem muss woanders liegen.
> Versuchst du Secure Bios zu aktivieren oder so?



Ich hab mir das fasst schon gedacht ich hab gestern bestimmt 4 Stunden rumgemacht und im Internet nach Lösungen gesucht hatte aber irgendwann keine Lust mehr. Sollte ich es ohne Secure Bios probieren? Ich verstehe nicht ganz^^


----------



## hotfirefox (22. Oktober 2017)

Als ich mein R7 System mit Win7 ausrüsten wollte, ging es au h nicht, da die USB Treiber fehlten, daher wird das wohl auch nix mit dem e fernen Laufwerk. Du musst wohl die Treiber erst einbinden. Swasiland hat mich schon hin bei XP genervt, daher bin ich dem erst gar nicht weiter nach und habe Win10 genommen  

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



> _Falls einer Win 7 nutzen will _
> _Für Ryzen hat Win 7 keine USB Treiber dabei._
> _Bedeutet ...Maus und Tasta funzen zwar im Bios aber nicht während der Installation bzw ist die ohne maus oder tasta nicht möglich._
> _Wollt ihr zu einer alten Win 7 Installation die Treiber hinzufügen ..Pn an mich _
> ...


----------



## Psychoschaf (22. Oktober 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst



Treiber sind für mich nicht notwendig ich hab noch ne alte Tastatur mit diesem runden Stecker die funkt ohne Treiber ^^ 

EDIT : nicht zwingend an dem Punkt*


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2017)

^^





> "Ein erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt " wenn ich Win 7 installieren will :



Und was meinst du warum du diesen Text bekommst ?


----------



## Psychoschaf (22. Oktober 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Und was meinst du warum du diesen Text bekommst ?



jaja is ja ok ich mein ja nur


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Oktober 2017)

Besitzt du keinen USB stick?Windows USB/DVD Download Tool | heise Download damit bootfähig machen.
Iso datei besorgen.:Windows 7-Datenträgerabbilder (ISO-Dateien) herunterladen
Und dann evt. falls keine USB 2.0 Ports vorhanden sind:Download Windows 7 * USB 3.0-Creator-Utility

Im Bios den USB stick als Uefi Bootmedium auswählen im Bootmenü


----------



## Psychoschaf (22. Oktober 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Besitzt du keinen USB stick?Windows USB/DVD Download Tool | heise Download damit bootfähig machen.
> Iso datei besorgen.:Windows 7-Datenträgerabbilder (ISO-Dateien) herunterladen
> Und dann evt. falls keine USB 2.0 Ports vorhanden sind:Download Windows 7 * USB 3.0-Creator-Utility
> 
> Im Bios den USB stick als Uefi Bootmedium auswählen im Bootmenü



danke für die hilfe werde ich ausprobieren sobald ich einen Stick habe der genug Speicher hat ^^ USB 2.0 hab ich 2 Steckplätze  das ist kein Problem ^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Oktober 2017)

Hier auch nochmal eine Anleitung:Ryzen (AM4): Anleitung zur Installation von Windows 7 - ComputerBase
oder:AMD Ryzen und Windows 7: Installation meistern | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog


----------



## Psychoschaf (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab es nun ausprobiert mit dem USB Stick leider hab ich immer noch das alte Problem :/


----------



## Schwarzseher (24. Oktober 2017)

Bis wo kommst du denn?Startest du über USB und der Stick ist bootfähig?


----------



## Psychoschaf (25. Oktober 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Bis wo kommst du denn?Startest du über USB und der Stick ist bootfähig?



Ja und Ja. Ich denke mein Win7 ist kaputt. Ich werde wohl Win10 installieren. Danke dir/euch für eure Hilfe trotzallem ^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. Oktober 2017)

Du sollest ja auch ein Win 7 aus dem Netz ziehen hier:Windows 7-Datenträgerabbilder (ISO-Dateien) herunterladen)
Aber mach mal ruhig 10 drauf


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Windows 7 ist echt veraltet und sollte nicht mehr genutzt werden -- egal wie gut es seiner Zeit war. Das ist nun mal Vergangenheit.


----------

